# Hyperthyroid or Hypothyroid?



## urprincessgirl (Nov 7, 2009)

Let me start by saying that I am 29/F, and had not been for a physical in over 8 years before I got the blood results that proved that I had hyperthyroidism. My GP sent me to an Endocrine Specialist who sent me for an ultrasound on my thyroid(which came back normal). and also for more blood work.

He told me to return in 6 months and get blood drawn 3 times at the lab before I came back to see him. I went last week to get my first blood work and the next day my Dr. called me at 8:00am the next morning ordering me for a thyroid scan & uptake. My results levels were low months ago and now it is 2.0, but I"m not sure what numbers these are???

I'm not sure exactly what this means. Is is possible that I had a over-active thyroid and now it's under-active? I'm kinda scared because I thought it was either/or, and because I'm not suffering from noticeable symptoms, and haven't been to the Dr. in forever, I'm not sure how long this has been going on, or if I'll be ok.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

urprincessgirl said:


> Let me start by saying that I am 29/F, and had not been for a physical in over 8 years before I got the blood results that proved that I had hyperthyroidism. My GP sent me to an Endocrine Specialist who sent me for an ultrasound on my thyroid(which came back normal). and also for more blood work.
> 
> He told me to return in 6 months and get blood drawn 3 times at the lab before I came back to see him. I went last week to get my first blood work and the next day my Dr. called me at 8:00am the next morning ordering me for a thyroid scan & uptake. My results levels were low months ago and now it is 2.0, but I"m not sure what numbers these are???
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the board. When will you get the uptake scan done? A person can flit back and forth between hyper and hypo for quite a while. And this does make it difficult to diagnose.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) would help also as this is found in hyperthyroid persons. Has the doc done "any" antibodies' tests?

The uptake scan will help w/ this. In the future, it would be a good thing if you knew exactly what test the results are for (I am guessing this is TSH but can't be sure) plus..................we do need the ranges also as different labs use different ranges.

Again, welcome and we will help you as much as we can.


----------



## urprincessgirl (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you for your reply!

I think I may have misunderstood my Doctor. I got the first part on the thyroid scan today and I have to go back tomorrow for the rest. I also got a copy of my lab results. Can you help me understand this better?

Also I would like to know if the ultrasound I had would rule out the possibility of cancer?

Date- 06/01/09
TSH- (0.47-5.01) 0.14
T4- (0.75-1.80) 1.30

Date- 11/16/09
TSH (0.47-5.01) 0.01
Free T4 (0.75-1.80) 2.04

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

urprincessgirl said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> I think I may have misunderstood my Doctor. I got the first part on the thyroid scan today and I have to go back tomorrow for the rest. I also got a copy of my lab results. Can you help me understand this better?
> 
> ...


Did you have to swallow a radioactive pill today? If so, you are having a radioactive uptake scan which is good and yes, for the most part, it will detect suspicious nodules which could rule in or rule out cancer upon further testing.

According to the above labs, you appear to be hyperthyroid. How are you feeling?


----------



## urprincessgirl (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, I took the radio active pill this morning. Then I went back in the afternoon and they did some scans which took about 45 minutes. I have to go back tomorrow morning for more scans.

I feel exhausted all the time and I also have major moods swings- I'm extremely irritable. I'm normally a very active, upbeat, happy person (I'm a hair stylist), but I have major highs and lows. I just don't feel normal most of the time. I have been told by many people that I'm bi-polar. Not very nice, I know. I blamed these symptoms on things like kids, work and my busy life for years. I'm so glad I'm getting it taken care of.

I was also on Accutane last year and I'm starting to think there may be correlation between the two. Of course Google can really freak you out if you search to much. lol

Thanks again!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

urprincessgirl said:


> Yes, I took the radio active pill this morning. Then I went back in the afternoon and they did some scans which took about 45 minutes. I have to go back tomorrow morning for more scans.
> 
> I feel exhausted all the time and I also have major moods swings- I'm extremely irritable. I'm normally a very active, upbeat, happy person (I'm a hair stylist), but I have major highs and lows. I just don't feel normal most of the time. I have been told by many people that I'm bi-polar. Not very nice, I know. I blamed these symptoms on things like kids, work and my busy life for years. I'm so glad I'm getting it taken care of.
> 
> ...


Many, many have been misdiagnosed as bi-polar when the whole time it was hyperthyroid.

Please read this.....

http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm

I cannot wait to hear the results of your uptake scan if you care to share.

Huggles,


----------



## urprincessgirl (Nov 7, 2009)

I went for the second part of my scan today and my Dr. already called me back with the results. Quick, I know. He has diagnosed me with Graves Disease. He said that I will have to take a pill every day and some people go into remission.

He told me that I'll be ok, but I wasn't really expecting to have a disease. What is the difference between Hyperthyroidism and Graves Disease? Am I really going to be ok?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

urprincessgirl said:


> I went for the second part of my scan today and my Dr. already called me back with the results. Quick, I know. He has diagnosed me with Graves Disease. He said that I will have to take a pill every day and some people go into remission.
> 
> He told me that I'll be ok, but I wasn't really expecting to have a disease. What is the difference between Hyperthyroidism and Graves Disease? Am I really going to be ok?


That was fast! Well; as it so happens there is a difference and yes, you are going to be okay. It will take time but it is going to happen.

Hyperthyroid is just that. Graves' is hyper w/ a twist. Graves' as per Dr. Robert Graves is a clinical evaluation of the hyperthyroid patient. The patient must exhibit 3 out of 4 of the following.......

Exophthalmos, goiter, thyrotoxicosis, pre-tibial myxedema.

Here you may read all about Graves'.....................

There are 3 chapters. 10, 11 & 12
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter10/10-frame.htm


----------



## urprincessgirl (Nov 7, 2009)

Andros, thank you for the helpful info!

So, I met with my Endo today, he went over my uptake results and said that anything above 30 is abnormal and mine is 68. What does this mean?

He put me on Methimazole twice a day. He wants me to get blood work every month and scheduled me another appointment with him in 3 months.

He said that if it doesn't go away in a year he recommends the RAI over surgery, which kind of sucks, because I was leaning more towards the surgery if necessary.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

urprincessgirl said:


> Andros, thank you for the helpful info!
> 
> So, I met with my Endo today, he went over my uptake results and said that anything above 30 is abnormal and mine is 68. What does this mean?
> 
> ...


So good to hear from you. It is your body; it is your decision. You don't even have to do the anti-thyroid if you don't want to. Just play it by ear and see how it goes.

You will have to let us know how you are doing on the Methimazole!


----------



## urprincessgirl (Nov 7, 2009)

I am doing well on the pills and my levels are back to normal. I guess I just have to pray that my Graves goes way, but I'm wondering what the odds are of that happening? I guess I still have a lot of research to do, because both are sounding scary to me.

So two questions-

Are there statistics for Graves Disease that goes into remission?

Do you know of any studies where RAI can cause cancer further down the road?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

urprincessgirl said:


> Let me start by saying that I am 29/F, and had not been for a physical in over 8 years before I got the blood results that proved that I had hyperthyroidism. My GP sent me to an Endocrine Specialist who sent me for an ultrasound on my thyroid(which came back normal). and also for more blood work.
> 
> He told me to return in 6 months and get blood drawn 3 times at the lab before I came back to see him. I went last week to get my first blood work and the next day my Dr. called me at 8:00am the next morning ordering me for a thyroid scan & uptake. My results levels were low months ago and now it is 2.0, but I"m not sure what numbers these are???
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board. Well, I am not sure what the number 2 means either but I wonder if anyone has run any antibodies' tests on you?

These are recommended.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab as well as thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins (TBII.)

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Why did you go to the doctor in the first place?  Did you have symptoms? Do you have a goiter, trouble sleeping, dry skin, hair falling out; anything like that?

What has the doctor said about your uptake scan or have you not spoken to him/her yet?


----------

